

Announced at fam Thanksgiving: my cousin's pregnant, my startup just hit $6m run - meltyme

Family seems concerned... about me.  I'm 29, she's 26.<p>Also, no one understood what "revenue run rate" meant.
======
vyrotek
What's your startup?

